# Box behind driver’s seat – Autotrail



## boggy (Sep 24, 2007)

Can anyone throw any light on the function of this box located behind the driver’s seat on an Autotrail Cheyenne 840D. 

The box is labeled “EM50 Intelligent Interface Adaptor” :? 
More questions will follow once I understand the function

Many thanks 
john


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

Google is your friend....

www.sargentltd.co.uk/EM50_Tech_Data.pdf


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Another component of the Sargent system is the EM50 cab interface for the Fiat X250. This unit provides intelligent control of the electric step, habitation locking, entry lighting and communicates with the data (CAN) interface of the base vehicle. The unit also provides relay controlled fused outputs for batteries, Fridge, Marker lights, Awning/Entry lights, Air conditioner & heater.

Does that help?
C.


----------



## boggy (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks Clive, Your input confirmes the discussion I had with Sargent's today

regards...john


----------

